# the Koch brothers said



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

the Koch brothers in in a message to the tea baggers ... do not allow the debt ceiling to expire ... they  told the tea Baggers they would lose billions of dollars and the tea baggers are ignoring the Koch brothers ... they have this insane notion that nothing will happen ... I guess you can say looks like not only will the country fail but we are experiencing the down fall of the tea baggers ...







Kochs to Congress: Focus on spending, not Obamacare - NBC Politics


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh goodie another unsubstantiated and unlinked rant by an ignorant Liberal.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Oh goodie another unsubstantiated and unlinked rant by an ignorant Liberal.




Kochs to Congress: Focus on spending, not Obamacare
By Michael Isikoff, NBC News
In a move that highlights a growing rift in conservative ranks, Koch Industries -- the privately held energy conglomerate owned by  billionaires Charles and David Koch -- today distanced the firm from allied political groups lobbying to keep the government shut down unless Obamacare is defunded. 
A letter, signed by the company's chief lobbyist and sent to members of Congress, says that Koch Industries has taken no position on the shutdown dispute in Congress "nor have we lobbied on legislative provisions defunding Obamacare."

Instead, Koch Industries wants Congress to focus on "balancing the budget" and "cutting government spending," among other goals, said Philip Ellender, Koch Industries president for government and public affairs. 
The letter comes in the wake of media reports documenting how Freedom Partners -- a newly formed  conservative trade association closely associated with the Koch brothers -- has helped finance many of the conservative and Tea Party groups that have been pressuring Republicans to link defunding Obamacare to the passage of a continuing resolution to fund the government and extend the debt ceiling.

Democratic Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid expresses frustration Tuesday over talks with Republican House Speaker John Boehner over the federal government shutdown.
It was also spurred by a floor speech by Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid on Tuesday that blamed the Koch brothers for the government shutdown. The Kochs "have been raising and spending hundreds of millions of dollars to get us to where we are right now," Reid said.
Over the past year, Freedom Partners -- whose board members include three current and former Koch employees -- has doled out over $235 million, including grants to Heritage Action for America, Americans for Prosperity, Tea Party Patriots, State Tea Party Express and other groups that have been pushing to defund the Affordable Care Act.
But privately, Koch officials have expressed concern to lawmakers that the prospect of a government default over the Obamacare issue would be a "disaster" for the economy, according to one GOP consultant who recently discussed the matter with Koch officials and asked for anonymity. Koch Industries associates note that the firm is widely diversified, including last month's $7.2 billion purchase of a company that makes connectors for Apple iPhones and other consumer products -- one of many markets that could be effected by spikes in credit resulting from a government default.  


seems you got your head in your ass ... if fox noise or rush doesn't tell you its a liberal huh

Kochs to Congress: Focus on spending, not Obamacare - NBC Politics


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Erand7899 (Oct 10, 2013)

Regardless of what congress does, the only person who could cause a default is President Obama.  He would have to instruct his treasury department not to pay the interest.  Funds will be available to make the payments.

Is Obama so ate up with partisanship, that he would blow the full faith and credit of the United States government just to spite the Republicans and justify his rhetoric?  I don't think so, but then I have given him the benefit of the doubt previously, and he failed to make the grade.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> Regardless of what congress does, the only person who could cause a default is President Obama.  He would have to instruct his treasury department not to pay the interest.  Funds will be available to make the payments.
> 
> Is Obama so ate up with partisanship, that he would blow the full faith and credit of the United States government just to spite the Republicans and justify his rhetoric?  I don't think so, but then I have given him the benefit of the doubt previously, and he failed to make the grade.



that is the congress job not the presidents job ... the problem you have is you don't know how the government works ... you do live in a delusional world ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


>



a record you don't like to here ... dems 99 repub-lie-clowns 1


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

holy smokes
 this should be in the rubber room

the Koch brothers....good grief who else are they going to find that's a boogeyman?

children


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 10, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> Regardless of what congress does, the only person who could cause a default is President Obama.  He would have to instruct his treasury department not to pay the interest.  Funds will be available to make the payments.
> 
> Is Obama so ate up with partisanship, that he would blow the full faith and credit of the United States government just to spite the Republicans and justify his rhetoric?  I don't think so, but then I have given him the benefit of the doubt previously, and he failed to make the grade.



It's readily apparent that you know absolutely nothing of what the debt ceiling is, nor do you have any comprehension as to how the government works.

How can you make the funds available when there is no money?

As far as who is blowing up the full faith and credit of the United States?  Check the Republicans and their tea bagging morons who run it (because Boehner is a bitch).

The only ones who have failed to make the grade are the tea baggers who forced the GOP into this untenable situation.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> holy smokes
> this should be in the rubber room



as usual ... head between her legs and frantically licking to get out with no avail


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Erand7899 said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of what congress does, the only person who could cause a default is President Obama.  He would have to instruct his treasury department not to pay the interest.  Funds will be available to make the payments.
> ...



well said .... but like you said they won't comprehend


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> holy smokes
> this should be in the rubber room
> 
> the Koch brothers....good grief who else are they going to find that's a boogeyman?
> ...


 as the stupid one speaks she seems to like the taste ... 

The brothers contribute to a variety of conservative, libertarian, and free-market individuals and organizations... They have donated more than $196 million to dozens of free-market and advocacy organizations.... Tax records indicate that, in 2008, the three main Koch family foundations contributed to 34 political and policy organizations, three of which they founded, and several of which they direct ... guess you missed that one HUH !!!!

P.S.
I guess you could say you don't bite the hand of the boogeyman that feeds you ....


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

if you know they won't comprehend then why bother with your know it all?

anyone else you people can find to hate is that it?

another thread for the left to wail their hate


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > holy smokes
> ...



 the Unions and George Soros has donated BILLIONS to Democrats to lobby for them but that doesn't seem to chap any of your asses
just people who donate to Republicans then they become the boogeymen

you should get your head out of somewhere from between your legs and come up for air, it's making you an ugly ugly person


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> if you know they won't comprehend then why bother with your know it all?
> 
> anyone else you people can find to hate is that it?
> 
> another thread for the left to wail their hate



you don't know the meaning of hate ... just because we don't like the republicans view on how this country should be run, doesn't mean we hate them ... we like to make fun of them... its way to easy ... like I like to make fun of you .... you're way to easy ... a problem you've had all your life, HUH!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > if you know they won't comprehend then why bother with your know it all?
> ...



oh well but of course...YOU LIKE TO MAKE FUN OF THEM...but calling people a vulgar name like, TEABAGGERS isn't show HATE for your fellow countrymen and women

you all do it because it gives you all a warm special feeling...amazing you sit here and BRAG about how small you all are

that's what makes you UGLY PEOPLE


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...




KNOCK KNOCK !!!! HELLO is there anybody out there

this post is about the Koch brothers ... if you want to speak about George soros why don't you start a post about Geoirge soros and take your words of wisdom there ... right now we are speaking about the wants of the Koch brothers so try and stay on topic if its possible ... i see you haven't come out for air yet


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

LOL, hate away on the Koch brothers

you all have went through everyone else in this country

these threads are only pot stirring and used for hating people

who's next, Ted Nugent?

thread FAIL


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 10, 2013)

Koch, Cons, Teabaggers, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH



Ignorant fucking troll


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Koch, Cons, Teabaggers, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant fucking troll



it's overrun this board unfortunaly


----------



## Redfish (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Koch, Cons, Teabaggers, BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH
> ...



The defective liberal gene is alive and well on USMB.   Amazing how these fools can blame everyone except the one person who is responsible--------Obama.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



*ugly people hummmmmmm !!! when we try and point out how ridiculous you are, just like  you are responding now, so we point it out in a comical way and you lose it ...*


----------



## KissMy (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't see a Koch quote. The quote is from the group AFP that Koch supports.

Business Insider: Even The Koch Brothers Are Turning Against The Republican Debt-Ceiling Crazies

"Americans For Prosperity (AFP), a conservative group backed by the billionaire industrialist  Koch Brothers, is urging the House Republicans not to act so crazy"


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Oh goodie another unsubstantiated and unlinked rant by an ignorant Liberal.



they're special they don't need links


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, hate away on the Koch brothers
> 
> you all have went through everyone else in this country
> 
> ...



honey,  ...Ive been a sound Engineer for many years ... one year I helped on the sound crew for Damn Yankees through Berry Faye of Faye line productions....like all sound crews we get a set list .. the band has their own sound man who tells you what you need to set up for each artist and where it is to be placed on the stage ... its like a road map for the stage ... we set the stage and the booth up .... so all the sound man and artist has to do is plop their buts down and do their magic  ... I've work with many acts ... and many of the people who I worked with refuse to do sound for Ted Nugent .... he's a prick to work with ... now all we do is bring the equipment and Nugent has to set his own stage with his own crew in some places ... so asking me about Ted Nugent likability, well you might get a answer from me that you might like .... Tommie shaw well that's another story what a nice man ... even when shit happens he works with ya ... Ted he one nasty man ...


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 10, 2013)

political advice from the career meth head roadie... 

Scratch that off the bucket list


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Oct 10, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> political advice from the career meth head roadie...
> 
> Scratch that off the bucket list



Ohhh, is that all he is? No wonder he supports the Communist agenda without question.  Marx calls people like him, "useful" idiots.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2013)

No decent individual in the profession will work with Ted Nugent.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



I would say its amazing how stupid you can be ... but there's no amazing about it when it comes to you... you can't even comprehend what the koch brothers are trying to tell you ... that's what amazes us liberals here ... here you have a conservative money man whose telling you not to do it, and dumb fucks like you don't even get it ... that was the whole point here ...neither of you got that ... it all turns out to, you hate us conservatives ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> I don't see a Koch quote. The quote is from the group AFP that Koch supports.
> 
> Business Insider: Even The Koch Brothers Are Turning Against The Republican Debt-Ceiling Crazies
> 
> "Americans For Prosperity (AFP), a conservative group backed by the billionaire industrialist  Koch Brothers, is urging the House Republicans not to act so crazy"



and who funds AFP ??? come on wake up !!!


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> political advice from the career meth head roadie...
> 
> Scratch that off the bucket list



no kidding

they are the high and mighty because of their job


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a Koch quote. The quote is from the group AFP that Koch supports.
> ...



hey how about that MILLION dollar donor to Obama,  Bill Maher, dumping all over our vets?

pretty wasn't it?


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 10, 2013)

Yet funding never puts questions on the recipient when it is Obamalama, now does it??


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

kissmy said:


> i don't see a koch quote. The quote is from the group afp that koch supports.
> 
> business insider: Even the koch brothers are turning against the republican debt-ceiling crazies
> 
> "americans for prosperity (afp), a conservative group backed by the billionaire industrialist  koch brothers, is urging the house republicans not to act so crazy"



supports​
                                                                  not only do they support them philosophical but financial you doltz


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> the Koch brothers in in a message to the tea baggers ... do not allow the debt ceiling to expire ... they  told the tea Baggers they would lose billions of dollars and the tea baggers are ignoring the Koch brothers ... they have this insane notion that nothing will happen ... I guess you can say looks like not only will the country fail but we are experiencing the down fall of the tea baggers ...



They created a monster they can't control.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodie another unsubstantiated and unlinked rant by an ignorant Liberal.
> ...



like i said you are stupid I put a link down for you and like always you don't get it ... its right at the bottom of my third post

http://nbcpolitics.nbcnews.com/_new...congress-focus-on-spending-not-obamacare?lite


----------



## DiamondDave (Oct 10, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > the Koch brothers in in a message to the tea baggers ... do not allow the debt ceiling to expire ... they  told the tea Baggers they would lose billions of dollars and the tea baggers are ignoring the Koch brothers ... they have this insane notion that nothing will happen ... I guess you can say looks like not only will the country fail but we are experiencing the down fall of the tea baggers ...
> ...



The government is the uncontrollable monster.. you idiot troll


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



once again we are speaking about the wants of the koch brothers and their wants not obama's donors or wants ... and once again why don't you start a post about obama's donors and take your words of wisdom their ...


----------



## naturegirl (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, hate away on the Koch brothers
> ...



Ted Nugent isn't the only artist that sets his own stage and sound equipment.  He and many others know a canned sound guy doesn't have a clue, as most prefer to plop their butts down and THINK they are doing MAGIC.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> political advice from the career meth head roadie...
> 
> Scratch that off the bucket list


 not a roadie I'm a sound engineer I've never done drugs of any kind ... nor do I drink liquor ...  but morons like you wouldn't know the difference between a sound engineer and a roadie ... that's a given ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Yet funding never puts questions on the recipient when it is Obamalama, now does it??



nobody is questing funding here ... what we are trying to get through your moronic skull's here, is they don't like the Idea of not passing the debt ceiling ...you morons !!!! where in any statement are we ragging about where their money came from... are you paranoid about where their money came from???  it clearly say they don't like the Idea of the debt ceiling not being passed ... Idiots!!!!  the Koch brothers know if they don't pass the debt ceiling  not only will it affect their income in the states but world wide ... you two are too stupid to grasp that with your petty ranting here ... it has nothing to do about where they get their donations from ... it has everything to do with their ability to make money you doltzs, and with the world  economy collapsing ... pay attention ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

The Senate sent the House a clean funding bill, but Boehner won't allow the House to vote on it, because he knows it will pass, and he will lose his job.

The entire government shutdown is about John Boehner keeping his job.


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

oh goody, here comes the cartoons


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

naturegirl said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



honey heres how it works... a production company goes out and hires bands to come to your state ... In my state its was Faye line productions... its the production company that supplies the sound equipment or bodies to help set it up ... if your going to speak, speak about what you know, and not what you don't know ... Ive done sound for too long for a moron like you to try and tell me whats what ...

P.S. what a artis says to you when you're ready to do the show, they say lets the sound guy do his or hers magic ... its just a phrase said, idiot ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Lets get your logic straight.

We should ignore the Koch brothers and stop making them "boogey men" just because (reasons were never given)

But we should see Unions and George Soros as boogey men just because (again reasoning isn't Stephs strong suit)


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> oh goody, here comes the cartoons



the only joke I see here is you ... and I'm sad to say your stupidity here isn't funny, its sad...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



whatever little snot troll
you be the one....beat your chest and yell, I be the man
did I start a thread on them?
now go play


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



does she ever have a strong suit??? its like she didn't understand any of the article ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



oh I understood you, that was enough
but here ya go they didn't all think my article I finally posted (a link too) was brilliant


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> holy smokes
> this should be in the rubber room
> 
> the Koch brothers....good grief who else are they going to find that's a boogeyman?
> ...



The Koch brothers aren't even republicans!   They are libertarians.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



first you would have to be able to understand what you're talking about.... here you clearly didn't ... we say Koch brothers and you assume we were ragging about their donations ... when we clearly said they don't like the idea of not passing the debt ceiling ...  you responded with we hate the Koch brothers cau8se they are conservative donors... its like you're out in another worlds ... Stephs world ... a world where she loses it all when a liberals says Koch brothers agree with us liberals, we should pass the debt ceiling and you go off in your own special world of tantrum ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



you need to look in mirror to see TANTRUM

tea baggers tea baggers tea baggers tea bagger
those damn tea bagger are protesting our Dear Leader HOW DARE THEY
only someone as shallow as your lefties would now use the KOCH brothers as some sort of hero when we all know you people HATE them

you all are sooooooooooo TRANSPARENT you might as well be ghost, you act like them

you should go out and play too


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



the link is on the third post ... you can't change that or deny it... it was way before your posted or any kind or your ignorant rants ... now your feeling stupid because we had to explain it to you ... you didn't read it at all ... you thought it was an attack about donors ... when all it was the koch brothers agreeing  with us liberals  that you need to pass the debt ceiling .. that's all I posted and you didn't understand that ... that's why we say to you you're clearly nuts ... and your nut case friends here defend you ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

alright, the link is in the THRID POST

after there was complaints 

whatever, you all let LOOSE on the Tea Party for the 1000'th thread

it's the most important thing for you spread the hate around for your Dear Leader


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



here ... how about  this Steph .. you say I sorry I was wrong I didn't understand what you were talking about ... that way you don't look any stupider then you do with what you just posted above ... 

if any one is transparent and full of hate towards anyone its us liberals that you have a problem with ... you see it was very easy to see you didn't understand a word said ... all you saw was Koch brothers, liberals and you went off the deep end ... you need to seek help ... we liberals aren't the boogieman ..


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> alright, the link is in the THRID POST
> 
> after there was complaints
> 
> ...



the only complaint came from you ... the others saw it ... you didn't ... Ive done that and so have you ... now say your sorry that you didn't read the post and you went off the deep end for no reason at all ... 

finally, the Koch brothers says to the republicans we needs to pass the debt ceiling before it expires   ... can we agree on that ...


----------



## TooTall (Oct 10, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Erand7899 said:
> 
> 
> > Regardless of what congress does, the only person who could cause a default is President Obama.  He would have to instruct his treasury department not to pay the interest.  Funds will be available to make the payments.
> ...



No money!  When did all of the taxpayers and corporations decide to stop paying their income, soc sec, Medicare and corporate taxes?


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> alright, the link is in the THRID POST
> 
> after there was complaints
> 
> ...



the only one here that keeps spewing hate here is you ... as for the tea party ... they have said that they will not pass the debt ceiling ...that they feel fine with it expiring ...it appears you might be a tea party member .. that's fine I could care less... and it appears the tea party could care less about the country and the world, in my opinion if they did care they would let the debt ceiling pass ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Erand7899 said:
> ...



its clearly you don't know the purpose of the debt ceiling you pass the debt ceiling for money for the next year ... the money we allocated for this years is spent ... what the government does is the borrow the money to finish out the year ... that's why we have a budget deficit ... we said we need 2.5 trillion dollars for this years budget ... the budget ran up to 3.2 trillion dollars to run the country ....leaving us a 700 billion dollar deficit for this year you have no money to spend ... even worse when they faili to pass it for the next year ... we are in the next coming years budget... that they won't pass ... we are in the next debt ceiling, which they won't pass  ... is that simple enough for ya


----------



## TooTall (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodie another unsubstantiated and unlinked rant by an ignorant Liberal.
> ...



Only a leftie like Isikoff would come to that conclusion.  Of course his paycheck from NBC may influence his judgment.  For the terminally stupid, read the big print.

Then tell me about the reliability of anonymous sources.



> In a move that highlights a growing rift in conservative ranks, Koch Industries -- the privately held energy conglomerate owned by billionaires Charles and David Koch -- today distanced the firm from allied political groups lobbying to keep the government shut down unless Obamacare is defunded.
> A letter, signed by the company's chief lobbyist and sent to members of Congress, says that *Koch Industries has taken no position on the shutdown dispute in Congress "nor have we lobbied on legislative provisions defunding Obamacare."*
> 
> *Instead, Koch Industries wants Congress to focus on "balancing the budget" and "cutting government spending," among other goals,* said Philip Ellender, Koch Industries president for government and public affairs.
> ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

looks like steph ran with her tail between her legs ... i guess she can't admit when she's wrong


----------



## TooTall (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Who won't pass a budget?  The House and Tea Party members pass a budget every year.  Is that simple enough for you?  

As far as "blowing up the full faith and credit of the United States" is concerned, it is the decision of the Executive branch whether or not to pay interest and principal on the national debt.  They have PLENTY of money coming in to do that.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



And believe it or not shes a old broad too.  But types and acts like a 10 year old


----------



## TooTall (Oct 10, 2013)

looks like billyrock ran with his tail between his legs ... i guess he can't admit when he's wrong


----------



## KissMy (Oct 10, 2013)

Kochs to Congress: Focus on spending, not Obamacare

"Charles and David Koch -- today distanced the firm from allied political groups lobbying to keep the government shut down unless Obamacare is defunded. 

A letter, signed by the company's chief lobbyist and sent to members of Congress, says that Koch Industries has taken no position on the shutdown dispute in Congress "nor have we lobbied on legislative provisions defunding Obamacare."

Instead, Koch Industries wants Congress to focus on "balancing the budget" and "cutting government spending," among other goals, said Philip Ellender, Koch Industries president for government and public affairs."


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> looks like steph ran with her tail between her legs ... i guess she can't admit when she's wrong



right, I had family thing's to take care of, the Koch brothers are not a high priority in life and I could give a shit about them and this thread...

but you believe what you want if it helps your huge ego

some of us don't live, eat and sleep stupid politics..

you should try getting a life


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > BorisTheAnimal said:
> ...



funny when they are confronted the deny their involvement ... never mind the spent all kinds of money to get Cruz elected or rand paul or any of the tea baggers they deny and culpability ... that's like saying well just because we financed the money to the terrorist that flew planes into the towers isn't our fault that they crashed into the towers ... so buy our shit... bounty paper towels and all our other products ... were the good guys ...


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > looks like steph ran with her tail between her legs ... i guess she can't admit when she's wrong
> ...



coming from a person whose on here ever hour of the day thats funny that's priceless


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

TooTall said:


> billyerock1991 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



where have you been ... last time they tried to get everything they could to pass in it Boehner said he got 98% of what he wanted and now they aren't getting 98% of what they wanted .... now after saying that, I was responding to a poster who said this "*No money!  When did all of the taxpayers and corporations decide to stop paying their income, soc sec, Medicare and corporate taxes" *my post was explaining to that person how wrong he was ... I wasn't trying to say who won't pass what for what reason ... it was to show what happens to the money in a budget that hasn't been passed ... and you went off the deep end


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

read between the line they are saying you are all frikken nuts and liars AND to stop using them for your all STUPIDY....lol
links at site

SNIP:
Koch Industries Send Letter to the Senate: Reid Lied About Us




by Ben Shapiro  9 Oct 2013 970 


On Tuesday, Koch Industries, the company run by the left&#8217;s favorite bugaboo, the Koch brothers, sent a letter to the Senate denying that they had anything to do with the government shutdown. Members of the mainstream press, including The New York Times, have attempted to blame the Kochs for the shutdown. So has Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid (D-NV).

ALL of it here
Koch Industries Send Letter to the Senate: Reid Lied About Us

my work is done in this yawner of a thread


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

billyerock1991 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > billyerock1991 said:
> ...



what a whiner


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

TooTall said:


> looks like billyrock ran with his tail between his legs ... i guess he can't admit when he's wrong



sorry I had to leave, just like steph did...  if any one was wrong here that was you...  you didn't comprehend the post either it just amazing how stupid you republicans can be ... every time the republicans tried to pass a bill they would fill it full of shit that we as dems could not support... the senate took the bill removed the crap in the bill we didn't supportand sent the bill back to the house... your precious republicans leaders lap and they said HELL no ... that's where we are... only 27% of the American people agree with you republicans and 48% of the American people agree with us liberals .... according to gallop... so if your going to talk, try to talk with some sort of knowledge  instead of proving to us how stupid you are


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie is such a whiny reactionary.  Offer something concrete, Steph.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> read between the line they are saying you are all frikken nuts and liars AND to stop using them for your all STUPIDY....lol
> links at site
> 
> SNIP:
> ...



yep your work is done .... you have proved to one and all what a moron you really are ... how you don't comprehend anything you read ... how you see shit in things that's not there ... as I said you need help, psychiatric  help


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie is such a whiny reactionary.  Offer something concrete, Steph.



I don't think she can ...i don't think she has the mental capacity to say something with any kind of understanding


----------



## billyerock1991 (Oct 10, 2013)

steph whole thing is if we speak about something we don't like its because we hate them if that's not paranoia i don't know what is ...


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 10, 2013)

Then there's the Koch Brothers involved kidnapping of a VP who had 'deep reservations about the legality of the company's tax avoidance strategies'.

William Koch, Billionaire Koch Brother, Accused Of Imprisoning Executive

If you don't like Huffington, here's more!

https://www.google.com/#q=koch+brothers+kidnaping


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 10, 2013)

ooooooo, you can feel the love

it's coming through my computer

what a hoot


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 11, 2013)

Face it...................the Koch brothers have spent a whole lot of money trying to get rid of the ACA.

They've also spent a lot of money funding the tea party trying to get rid of the ACA (also known as Obamacare).

Sorry, but the Koch brothers are spending a lot of money trying to get rid of Obamacare.

Me personally?  I'd like to see both of them in a major car crash, ending both of their reigns of terror, and like to see them no longer in charge of the GOP.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 11, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Face it...................the Koch brothers have spent a whole lot of money trying to get rid of the ACA.
> 
> They've also spent a lot of money funding the tea party trying to get rid of the ACA (also known as Obamacare).
> 
> ...



The Koch Brothers are funding the teabaggers to reduce regulations on responsibility of their pipelines blowing up (Texas) and pollution responsibility (Michigan) etc.


----------

